# Blockbuster files for Chapt. 11



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Blockbuster has done as expected and filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection today.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100923/ap_on_bi_ge/us_blockbuster_bankruptcy


----------

